# where to buy capacitors in edmonton



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

where can i get some tone caps in edmonton?


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Electronic Connection
Active Electronics
D-Tek

If you're on the west end, I can hook you up with a few for free


----------



## kjak117 (Jan 3, 2010)

haha i'm a bit out of your way, but thanks anyways


----------

